# New Clutch



## bestinred (Mar 27, 2010)

My birds Frankie (pied cock) and Marley (cinnamon hen) are sitting on thier first clutch. They have 7 eggs in total. I candled them just before the 7th one was laid and the first 4 are definately fertile (the other 2 looked empty but I think would have been too early to tell at that stage). The first couple should hatch later this week, she started incubating after the 2nd was laid. 

Still unsure as to what colour babies I may get out of these guys as I don't know what splits they have. This is their first clutch but so far they seem to be doing everything right! I have a brooder ready just in case but I don't plan to pull their chicks until they're about 3 weeks old for handfeeding. Right now frankie is sitting on the eggs and Marley is devouring her egg and broccoli mix. I'm excited but nervous still, it's been atleast 5 years since I last had a clutch!

I will try to get photos once they have hatched but here is the parents:


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

They are both beautiful birds. I love how the perspective in that picture makes Frankie look soo much smaller than Marley. I can't wait to meet the bubs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What beauties!!! The surprises in the nest box are amazing!


----------



## bestinred (Mar 27, 2010)

Haha yes Frankie does look tiny compared to Marley in that pic!

This morning Marley has been attacking her bread and egg, I haven't ever seen her eat this much - but she seems to have gone off her pellets? Also when I just took a quick peek in the box one of the eggs had been pushed away a little (Frankie was sitting on the rest) - maybe close to hatching? But it was just after they had done their morning change over of nest duty so possibly it had just been accidently pushed away right before I checked - I'll check again in a bit. 

I'm so excited as to what colour these babies may be!


----------



## bestinred (Mar 27, 2010)

Not long after that last post I checked again and Frankie was sitting on all of them again, and he has been all day. Marley has been in and out of the box all day, but that's not unusual, she has eaten alot more than usual today though.

Argh, I wish I didn't have the day off today - all I've successfully accomplished is peeking in the nest box whenever I can :hmm:

After all, day 18 isn't even until tomorrow anyway... :blush:


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats...looking forward to hearing updates...hope everything goes well and they are all healthy.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*This morning Marley has been attacking her bread and egg,*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

The egg that is off to the side may be like that because the pair will let it have some cool down time. This helps to stimulate the the chick to move and turn in the egg to get into the piping position. A day before pip the head is facing towards the bottom of the egg...so the chilling stimulates it to turn.

OK...take care on the amount of bread you are giving the pair...especially for the first 10 days. If there is excess bread feed this is low on nutrients, and can lead to slower growth..BUT it can contribute to sour crop in the nest...


----------



## bestinred (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, haven't given her any more bread. Thanks.

Today Marley has barely left the eggs at all, Frankie usually sits on his own during the day, but today they have both sat on a few each all day. Marley's come out maybe twice for a little food but has gone straight back onto them. I suspect Frankie will come out at night as usual. 

Like I said, the first 4 were definately fertile when candled and today is day 18 since incubation (for the first 2 eggs) so i'm expecting something soon!


----------



## bestinred (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok well it's now the 21st day since the first 2 eggs began to be incubated (and I'm pretty certain of this) meaning it is also the 19th day since the 3rd was laid... None are showing any signs of hatching. I believe the humidity should be right, I've seen Marley bathe and then sit on the eggs (although not for a couple of days), also the outside humidity here has been above 60% all week.

I'm beginning to think the first 2 are DIS... Although we've had a cold snap in the last week and it has been getting quite cold here (temps of 1C at nights) so could this have delayed the hatching by this much? They've both been sitting constantly - Marley at night and both during the day.

I refuse to completely give up on them until my birds do...

Edit: Just thought I'd add that although our temps have been getting quite low, my birds are kept indoors and would not be experiencing such extremes in temperature.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Have you candled the eggs yet to see what is going on?


----------



## bestinred (Mar 27, 2010)

They were candled last week and the first 4 were fertile. The others I think were too early to tell. I was reluctant to candle them at such a late stage but I did so this morning. Three eggs show a definate air sac and a dark mass, the air sacs have not tilted. But the air sacs also did not look too large. These are the 3 eggs that are due to hatch now (or in the last few days). The eggs are still nice and white and not discoloured. Of the other 2 I was able to candle one is infertile (egg 6) and the other I removed due to a crack and it was also infertile (egg 5). Egg 4 and 7 I could not get from underneath Frankie. 

Just after I candled them Marley bathed in the water dish and is now sitting on the eggs.


----------



## bestinred (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok this morning I managed to carefully candle egg 4, which was due to hatch yesterday. The air sac has tilted but the rest of the egg is very dark - I was able to make out some blood vessels and I think the chick. I did not see any movement or hear anything. Should I have been able to see any movement? Should the egg have still had a red/orange tinge to it (when candled)? Because it didn't, it was very dark. This egg is at day 19 and I was unable to candle this one the other day so i can't say if it look any different etc...

The outer shell is still a nice white colour. Eggs 1 and 2 are going a slightly brown colour...


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Your birds will be beautiful just like there parents.


----------

